# Wont be ordering from RRA anymore



## singlesix

My lower parts kit was shorted a hammer pin. Its been three weeks and RRA has not shipped it yet. Busy or not they act like they dont really care. No appologies on the phone, emails show no concern. They must be too busy to care about nobodies like me. I wont be ordering from Joe Bob outfitters either. Thats where I ordered it from, Joe Bobs told me to contact RRA instead of them doing it, that dosent make sense to me, so sent them an email letting them know they lost a customer.


----------



## 220swift

Thanks SS, good to know.


----------



## bones44

I looked into ordering one from a local dealer and he said if I had plenty of time to sit and wait forever go ahead. He wasn't joking around. I guess they're not falling over themselves to get them out quicker. Competition will change that sooner or later. As far as the poor customer service I would get someone different on the phone and raise hell. The squeaky wheel gets the grease. Good luck.


----------



## KaBloomr

singlesix said:


> I wont be ordering from Joe Bob outfitters either. Thats where I ordered it from, Joe Bobs told me to contact RRA instead of them doing it, that dosent make sense to me, so sent them an email letting them know they lost a customer.


That is the FIRST negative comment I have ever heard regarding JoeBob's CS. Maybe they are starting to slip a little?


----------



## youngdon

I'd definily be calling back to JB's too. that's BS. If they persist with the "it's your problem" attitude I'd let them know bash them every chance you get. Post a negative comment on their facebook page as well.

Corporations now days actually have a job position called a "corporate listener" (I don't know why cause he reads...) who keeps abreast of all the social media sites looking for negative comments..Because they don't like them. Stop and think about all the people who go to their facebook page and would then see it...NOT good for business. They are looking to extinguish those fires as quickly as possible. I'd go to JB's and RRA ! If you cost them one sale, just one, it would have been in their best interest to send you the hammer pin.

What is the cost of the hammer pin ? I'm guessing $3-$4 bucks.... not smart business


----------



## singlesix

Your right Don a 4 dollar pin, Joe bob outfitters did contact me by phone and email to try and resolve the problem. They also sent me a set of KNS precision pins. But they still do not get it. On the phone message one of Joe Bob employees tells me it was RRA fault and that they should have resolved it.

When I buy a lawn mower from lowes and its missing something I do not take it to troy built for the part, I go to Lowes. Anyway heres what Joe Bobs has emailed me if your interested. I replied that I was happy they took care of it and kept it nice. Oh and RRA still has not replied to my email to them. I tried to call yesterday but their phones stay busy.

From Joe Bobs

I apologize for apparently rock river dropping the ball twice on this. Unfortunately, us as a retailer do not have extras of pins and other odds and ends parts available to give out to customers for a manufacturers mistake, since they do all the QC and SHOULD be verifying something such as that before anything going out the door. Obviously, mistakes can happen unfortunately.

It appears you emailed us on 1/7, so would have touched base w/ us on the phone on Monday the 9[sup]th[/sup]. Did you call RRA later that day?

This week has been during SHOT show in Vegas, so in RRA's defense, last week and this week I'm sure has been hectic. Us, RRA, and thousands of other businesses were running skeleton crews as we went to Vegas for the convention.

One of the sales associates should have called and left you a voicemail earlier today regarding your problems. Today we dropped in the mail some upgraded KNS Stainless .1555 hammer/trigger pins. These create an even smoother trigger pull with the decreased surface tension over standard .1555 pins. You should be all taken care of now. Again, I apologize for the inconvenience. This is not par for the course for any of our shipments, or RRA products. We sell hundreds upon hundreds of these trigger groups and we've never had an issue before.

Joseph


----------



## KaBloomr

It sounds like JoeBob's went above and beyond for you.


----------



## youngdon

They did make it right...however they should have kept it simple and not made excuses. A little sentence structure might not be a bad thing either. Thanks for following up SS.

Unfortunately, us as a retailer do not have extras of pins and other odds and ends parts available to give out to customers for a manufacturers mistake, since they do all the QC and SHOULD be verifying something such as that before anything going out the door. Obviously, mistakes can happen unfortunately.

It appears you emailed us on 1/7, so would have touched base w/ us on the phone on Monday the 9[sup]th[/sup]. Did you call RRA later that day?

What the heck ?? Perhaps they should have left someone who passed High School english to mind the shop. Just because your name is JoeBobs doesn't mean you have to write like hillbilly (no offense BG)


----------



## singlesix

KaBloomr said:


> It sounds like JoeBob's went above and beyond for you.


Yes they did , just took them awhile.



> They did make it right...however they should have kept it simple and not made excuses. A little sentence structure might not be a bad thing either


Exactly .....and had I known it was gonna take this long to get the pins I would or could have ordered just the pin from somewhere else and I would have had them already. I ended up paying 30 dollars for some anti rotation pins(from a dealer in town thats all he had) , that I dont really think I needed (not for that price anyway). But It was the last peice of the puzzle getting this AR together and I COULD NOT WAIT.







s


> What the heck ?? Perhaps they should have left someone who passed High School english to mind the shop. Just because your name is JoeBobs doesn't mean you have to write like hillbilly (no offense BG)


on

Don are you suggesting they would hire me?









.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i feel your pain ss. i am still going back and forth with bushmaster. its a shame when it all comes down to the God almighty dollar. if they would just do the job to start with the money would flow


----------



## singlesix

oneshotcowboy said:


> i feel your pain ss. i am still going back and forth with bushmaster. its a shame when it all comes down to the God almighty dollar. if they would just do the job to start with the money would flow


Your right , and you have it worst than I do if I remember correct , your whole gun has to go back to them ,for something loose?


----------



## oneshotcowboy

ya the optics rail is loose. from what i see i dont know if they can fix it. but i would be completly happy if they would send a stripped uppper reciver in aluminum so it would be a problem. but i was told they do "not" do exchanges. i mean i bought a "optics ready weapon" so i assumed it would be optics ready...lol foolish me. i did just leave a lil note on their facebook page though explaining to everyone what was wrong and what had been done. maybe that will get their attention


----------



## oneshotcowboy

oh and this is great. they cant or wont answer a email from me but with in 10 min of posting something i was having problems with on their page, mind you in a very nice way, its deleted. go figure


----------



## singlesix

oneshotcowboy said:


> oh and this is great. they cant or wont answer a email from me but with in 10 min of posting something i was having problems with on their page, mind you in a very nice way, its deleted. go figure


Thats funny, well I will put bushmaster on my list not to buy from. RRA still has not answered my email and at this point I do not really care. Plenty of places to buy parts. Black rifle works is a really good place to get parts. They answer the phone, and they ship fast. I really like ordering from Midway too, they are usually out of stock on the things I really want. But they are nice to deal with and ill keep ordering from them.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

well im thinkin on ordering a stripped upper from someone and sending bushmaster the bill...lol think they will pay it????


----------



## singlesix

oneshotcowboy said:


> well im thinkin on ordering a stripped upper from someone and sending bushmaster the bill...lol think they will pay it????


No but you could probably build one by the time they fix yours


----------



## oneshotcowboy

you aint kiddin. had it for 6 days before i found the problem. its not like i had it for a year and abused it. its brand new. when i get my tax money back if they do fix it thinkin of tradin for a s&w maybe.


----------



## youngdon

I'd repost it on their page they'll probably ban you, but so what. I'd also post it on your own page. They'll find it.

SS as to them hiring you.....They might but from the looks of their letter you may have to read your resume to them.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

heck don i even joined twitter to tweet??? on their page but its been i think sense jan of 10 sense they posed anything on there. i will get it fixed or heads will roll...lol


----------



## singlesix

oneshotcowboy said:


> you aint kiddin. had it for 6 days before i found the problem. its not like i had it for a year and abused it. its brand new. when i get my tax money back if they do fix it thinkin of tradin for a s&w maybe.


Have you thought about building one? Can be done cheaper with all the goodies you want on it. I would even send you the vice block and hand guard wrench in the mail if you needed to borrow it. But heres a warning you may have alot of jealous friends once its built and they find out what you paid


----------



## singlesix

> SS as to them hiring you.....They might but from the looks of their letter you may have to read your resume to them


----------



## oneshotcowboy

well might just take you up on that.. don says he knows a guy with lowers... then i could just build the upper i want. hmm...... come on tax money


----------



## JoeBobOutfitters.com

David (SingleSix), as was stated in our original phone conversation we do not stock any ADDITIONAL .1555 pins. It is hard to send out something we don't have, hence why we forwarded you on to RRA. If we had additional RRA pins on hand then we would have sent out the missing pieces at that time. We prefer not to break-up existing trigger kits to keep our inventory squared away at all times. I apologize for RRA dropping the ball twice in this case. In their defense, the entire firearms industry is incredibly hectic these last 2 weeks and this next week with the SHOT show being in Vegas last week. Customer service is tough in a time when you're incredibly understaffed.

In regards to our edumication, since it was brought up: All but 1 of the employees here has college degrees or is a current full-time student. One part-timer has a Masters degree. None of us are English teachers, nor claim to be. All of your email responses this last week were sent remote via laptop from Vegas at SHOT show in a hotel room or while in transit in a vehicle or in an airport. I apologize for the spotty grammar, but it wasn't a big concern of ours at the time. We had a mound of customer service issues needing to be taken care of ASAP, in a narrow time window. We were running a skeleton crew back at the shop which was overwhelmed at the time, even causing us to shut down our local storefront to keep our shipping going and phone calls being answered.

Again, we appreciate the order David and apologize for the error on RRA's part. Let us know if they ever respond to you via email. We've never had a problem with the triggers missing pins in the past out of probably close to 1000 RRA 2stage triggers/trigger kits sold in the last year or so. Unfortunately, you just happened to be the unlucky one that slipped through QC.

Joseph


----------



## youngdon

JoeBobOutfitters.com said:


> In regards to our edumication, since it was brought up: All but 1 of the employees here has college degrees or is a current full-time student. One part-timer has a Masters degree. None of us are English teachers, nor claim to be. All of your email responses this last week were sent remote via laptop from Vegas at SHOT show in a hotel room or while in transit in a vehicle or in an airport. I apologize for the spotty grammar, but it wasn't a big concern of ours at the time. We had a mound of customer service issues needing to be taken care of ASAP, in a narrow time window. We were running a skeleton crew back at the shop which was overwhelmed at the time, even causing us to shut down our local storefront to keep our shipping going and phone calls being answered.


That was all me ! I apologize to you Joseph, and your staff for the slight.
We value your participation here and you can rest assured it will not happen again.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## singlesix

Well what a nice surprise, I got Joseph to join predator talk , dont know how that happened but glad you joined. Joseph I accept your appology and I am thankfull for the pins you sent me. I just feel that even if you had to open a new pack to get me a hammer pin that would have been a better outcome for me , maybe not for Joe Bobs. Then you could have contacted RRA and ask them for a return and what not. I mean I still do not understand the whole concept of having the customer track down a missing item that was ordered from your store. We dont have to agree on how a buisness should be run, I just wanted Joe Bobs to know where im comming from. If im dead wrong on this so be it, but whats done is done, im getting what I paid for just a little late thats all. Thank you for your reply and welcome to Predator talk .

As for the comment on education, we did not mean anything personal by no means. Don was just trying to make me feel better, and he has joked about my poor spelling and what not many times.

Dave


----------



## Mattuk

Welcome to PT Joseph.


----------



## bones44

Joseph, Welcome to PT and come visit us once in awhile. You may be of great help to the new guys just starting out looking for just the answer they need.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

dang ss how do i get bushmaster to join???


----------



## singlesix

oneshotcowboy said:


> dang ss how do i get bushmaster to join???


LOL I dont know , I was pretty tickled to see Joe Bob outfitters had made a post on here. Someone from here had to have told them, other wise I have no idea how they found this.


----------



## youngdon

doo doo doo doo Big JoeBob is watching you !


----------



## singlesix

youngdon said:


> doo doo doo doo Big JoeBob is watching you !




























> dang ss how do i get bushmaster to join???


Just make a comment about thier education!!!!!


----------



## youngdon

Or lack thereof !


----------



## oneshotcowboy

well i did get a bit of good news from bushmaster today!!!!! i called them and they are offering a full refund for what i paid for the rifle if i will send it back and they are even paying the postage


----------



## 220swift

sounds like a good way to start looking for a new rifle.


----------



## oneshotcowboy

i posted the whole thing under firearms but ya... i think its time to build.


----------



## singlesix

_Good for you oneshot glad it worked out _


----------



## JoeBobOutfitters.com

singlesix said:


> Well what a nice surprise, I got Joseph to join predator talk , dont know how that happened but glad you joined. Joseph I accept your appology and I am thankfull for the pins you sent me. I just feel that even if you had to open a new pack to get me a hammer pin that would have been a better outcome for me , maybe not for Joe Bobs. Then you could have contacted RRA and ask them for a return and what not. I mean I still do not understand the whole concept of having the customer track down a missing item that was ordered from your store. We dont have to agree on how a buisness should be run, I just wanted Joe Bobs to know where im comming from. If im dead wrong on this so be it, but whats done is done, im getting what I paid for just a little late thats all. Thank you for your reply and welcome to Predator talk .
> 
> As for the comment on education, we did not mean anything personal by no means. Don was just trying to make me feel better, and he has joked about my poor spelling and what not many times.
> 
> Dave


Without constructive criticism a business can't grow in a responsive manner to their customer base, so your points are well taken. Every encounter, good and bad, equates into a better business model going forward and the comments don't go unnoticed. Ideally, we wouldn't want to have a single problem wrong with any order that goes out, but unfortunately that's impossible to achieve. We do however want to minimize the errors on anyone's part and resolve any issues in a satisfactory manner. So, with that said, we will approach similar situations most likely differently going forward.

How "Big Brother" JoeBob tracks da web is a deeply guarded secret..almost like Bush's Baked Beans....

We have a ridiculous amount of software at our expense. We have Google Analytics, live tracking of every customer on our website and how they found us, keywords they searched to find us, and much much more. In this case, we were notified via our Google Alerts which alert us of internet buzz making this thread easy to find, even though nothing was hyperlinked to our website.

JoeBob is really a gun totin' nerd


----------



## youngdon

www.joeboboutfitters.com

Add this to your signature line Joseph. Then we can link right to you from every post.


----------



## JoeBobOutfitters.com

youngdon said:


> www.joeboboutfitters.com
> 
> Add this to your signature line Joseph. Then we can link right to you from every post.


We generally don't try to promote hyperlinks, plugs for business, etc in forums we dont pay for bandwidth on. If it doesn't matter, we can if you would like.


----------



## youngdon

How about if I have the Administrator contact you ? In the mean time I added your site to our links directory...Hope that's OK.


----------



## 220swift

JoeBobOutfitters.com said:


> Without constructive criticism a business can't grow in a responsive manner to their customer base, so your points are well taken. Every encounter, good and bad, equates into a better business model going forward and the comments don't go unnoticed. Ideally, we wouldn't want to have a single problem wrong with any order that goes out, but unfortunately that's impossible to achieve. We do however want to minimize the errors on anyone's part and resolve any issues in a satisfactory manner. So, with that said, we will approach similar situations most likely differently going forward.
> 
> How "Big Brother" JoeBob tracks da web is a deeply guarded secret..almost like Bush's Baked Beans....
> 
> We have a ridiculous amount of software at our expense. We have Google Analytics, live tracking of every customer on our website and how they found us, keywords they searched to find us, and much much more. In this case, we were notified via our Google Alerts which alert us of internet buzz making this thread easy to find, even though nothing was hyperlinked to our website.
> 
> JoeBob is really a gun totin' nerd


Sounds like you guys have thourghly thought out your business model. Well done. Being a business owner myself (computer and network service)I can appreicate what you're doing.

Oh by the way, I truely am a gun toting nerd.


----------



## JoeBobOutfitters.com

youngdon said:


> How about if I have the Administrator contact you ? In the mean time I added your site to our links directory...Hope that's OK.


10-4. That'll work!


----------



## youngdon

220swift said:


> Sounds like you guys have thourghly thought out your business model. Well done. Being a business owner myself (computer and network service)I can appreicate what you're doing.
> 
> Oh by the way, I truely am a gun toting nerd.


Would that be nerd or Geek ?


----------



## El Gato Loco

I've never even heard of JoeBobOutfitters.com but my guess is that they use google alerts to track mentions of their company on the web. That's the way I do it anyway.









I'm digging their professionalism though. I might have to give them a shot.

As for a link in the signature... that's one of the things we allow around these parts. We try not to be too up tight here on PT.









Welcome to the site.


----------



## singlesix

All ends well, I made us a new friend on predator talk. I recieved my pins today, thanks Joseph, means alot. I will be ordering some more parts with you guys with my tax money


----------



## bones44

Joseph, you'll get my business when I need it. You sound like a very sincere and caring business owner. In this day and age customer service is still lacking in many businesses. It's good to hear someone going above and beyond.


----------

